# CITY LIMITS BASS



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

Me and my buddy Ryan went to our secret spot in pensacola hoping to catch a few bass. Ryan caught this real nice one weigh'n in at about 6.5lbs and measured at 19in. He caught it on a carolina rig using a 6in motor oil worm. Sorry about the bad pics.

.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

What are yall Mike Iaconelli????


----------



## John Becker (May 2, 2009)

That fish is 19"?!??!!?!?!



I should be able to get the wife to believe I'm as big as Ron Jeremy with that camera! oke


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice fish. I couldnt get a bite at my local pond today.


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

I hes 19".... that'sa big ass knife and spoon next to himoke


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *FishingMedic (5/24/2009)*I hes 19".... that'sa big ass knife and spoon next to himoke


+1


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *John Becker (5/23/2009)*That fish is 19"?!??!!?!?!
> 
> I should be able to get the wife to believe I'm as big as Ron Jeremy with that camera! oke


+1


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

knife hell that must be macheti


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice fish and all, but we don't have to exxagerate here. We're all fishermen and have our "fish tales" but seriously?.........


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

HAHAHA man you're too funny. Nice try though. Good catch. Thanks for the laughs


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

I would think 3 to 4lbs. Nice bass though. I take it you eat them? How do you cook it? Fry it, grill, or bake?


----------



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

I usualy fry em at least thats how I cooked that one.


----------

